

Review my startup - Groove: Real Time Customer Service and Support  - alexmturnbull
http://www.groovehq.com/

======
athst
The design of the site looks really good, and I think there's definitely a
need for this. Right now I don't think there are many good (and affordable)
tools to manage different support channels. I have tried other options like
Hootsuite or Assistly before, and they just didn't work that well. There's an
opportunity for something that is fast, functional, and isn't a nightmare to
set up.

The biggest question in my mind is "how much does it cost?!" This is really
the most important part. Why sign up to try something out if you don't know if
you can afford it in the first place? I hate it when companies hide the
pricing info behind a wall.

Also, it would be really great if you could have a working demo that people
can play with, because the descriptions look great and all, but it's hard to
tell how well it actually works without something to play with.

~~~
alexmturnbull
Thanks for the feedback! Re: pricing-When we launch in late August to the
public with pricing it will be $15/user/agent. Hope this helps :) If you want
in on the beta let me know.

Cheers,

Alex

------
matdwyer
I've been looking to add chat/support/knowledge base to one of my consumer
facing sites now for a month or two, and out of everything I've looked
at/tested, I'm most excited for this. I tested out assist.ly, and while
powerful, it just seemed like overkill. Olark was a bit expensive in my
opinion and missed the support features, and there were a ton of other ones
which were all in the gaps.

LOVE the iPhone app side of it, can't wait to test that (I'm assuming you know
the link on the main page doesn't go to the app store, but my search didn't
list it either, so I presume it isn't published yet)

Looks like it has some great potential, congrats. The only thing I can say
negative is when I type groove in the url it will auto bring me to
grooveshark, so I'll be forced to type out the whole url ;-)

------
WrkInProgress
1.) Very nicely designed site. Not sure about the beach theme (what's the
connection) ?

2.) Chrome downloads a .wav file for the customer chat widget you have
embedded. This happens every time I come back to the landing page. You should
look into that. I'm on Windows 7 running Chrome 12.0.7

3.) I know you're in BETA, but one of my pet peeves are services like this,
where you have no idea of what the pricing structure is going to be. It might
just be me, but I'd much rather you have outline some basic pricing info and
have to change it when you launch, then have nothing at all.

4.) Would love to have seen a few full page screenshots.

Best of luck.

~~~
alexmturnbull
Awesome feedback! Thanks for taking the time to review Groove :)

------
stevenp
The landing page design is really pleasing, but I'm curious -- why the
nautical theme? I don't necessarily think of the ocean when I think of the
word "groove". I absolutely dig the retro vibe, though. One last design
thought: Your "Contact Us" and "Log In" buttons at the top-right are very low-
contrast. I'm red-green colorblind, which is pretty common, and I find them
hard to read (although I'm not sure that's why). If you just used a darker
gray for the text, I think it would solve the problem without taking away from
your calls to action.

